# How do i post pics??



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How can i post a pic in my signature box??

How do i post pics on the thread itself?? Do i have to host it on a site cause geocities wont let me. Does someone have some space??


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *How can i post a pic in my signature box??*



I'm not 100% sure, but I think those are not *currently* allowed due to server space. Same goes for the avatars.




> *How do i post pics on the thread itself?? Do i have to host it on a site cause geocities wont let me. Does someone have some space?? *



Again, FWIK, you have to have space on the net via an FTP or a homepage in order for others to access your "links". Even a basic website can support a few pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)




----------

